# Can budgies get colds?



## LivvH (Nov 25, 2015)

Morning everyone,

I've recently noticed that my (approx 5.5 years old) male budgie's cere has started going crusty and a bit discoloured. He had face mites when he was a baby and it was treated without a problem. A previous budgie of mine that died of cancer had a cere that turned totally brown, but it wasn't flaky like this.










This is my other (grumpy) budgie for comparison. Both have the same diet and live in the same cage:










He's been a little bit lethargic the past couple of weeks, but he get's like that every winter and he's currently moulting which makes him a bit low anyway. He's still eating a lot, flying easily and chattering with my other budgie.

He has a mixed diet of seeds and fresh fruit and vegies. It get's really cold in our apartment and the only source of warmth / natural light is near a window which can also be quite cold for them. I've noticed them getting quite fluffy and tired when it get's especially cold, but I don't know how to warm them up.

Can budgies get colds? Every time in the past he's looked a bit unwell and I've taken him to the avian vet, the diagnosis has always been "He looks fine, but here's some vitamins just in case".

Last time the vet did suspect he had a possible lung infection, gave him some antibiotics and a couple of weeks later he did perk up again. That was over a year ago now so I'm guessing it's not related.

Our avian vet is rarely available so I just wanted to see if anyone had any advice before I try and book him.

Sorry if this has been talked about on here before. I tried looking through the forums but couldn't find anything that answered my question.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you post a picture of his cere in natural sunlight so we have a better idea of what you're talking about?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree, a picture would be very helpful. Thanks.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies can get upper respiratory infections, you might see a nasal discharge or sneezing and with a sinus infection there could be some swelling as well. As others have suggested a picture would help and also, for comparison, a picture of the bird before the problem started.


----------

